# [OFFICIAL] DXRacer owners club and information thread



## MrBalll

Don't have one, but you may want to add a link to the US *and* the Canada buyers guide. As of now you only have Canada, so those of us south of you can't even use the site you linked to purchase one as they aren't shipped here.
Just throwing it out there.


----------



## 8bitG33k

Noice xD

Hopefully I can help out in this thread.


----------



## taowulf

Owner here for the last three months. Comfy chair, lots of support. Only thing wrong is that one of the plastic pieces on the base broke off, but nothing that effects functionality. TBH, it was my fault.

Edited to add the US site -
http://www.dxracer.com/us/en-us/


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBalll*
> 
> Don't have one, but you may want to add a link to the US *and* the Canada buyers guide. As of now you only have Canada, so those of us south of you can't even use the site you linked to purchase one as they aren't shipped here.
> Just throwing it out there.


Didn't think of that, edited! Thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owner here for the last three months. Comfy chair, lots of support. Only thing wrong is that one of the plastic pieces on the base broke off, but nothing that effects functionality. TBH, it was my fault.


Added to the list!


----------



## Anateus

Thanks for the invite. M series owner here, will post pics later (although it can be seen in my build log once P)


----------



## 8bitG33k

Mine should arrive sometime next week. Can't wait! Ultimately I decided to go with the Racer series just to give myself a little wiggle room. It was only $10 more on Amazon. It's too bad they don't qualify for Amazon Prime but I hope it will be here Monday or Tuesday as those are my days off.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Thanks for the invite. M series owner here, will post pics later (although it can be seen in my build log once P)


Nice







Added to the list!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> Mine should arrive sometime next week. Can't wait! Ultimately I decided to go with the Racer series just to give myself a little wiggle room. It was only $10 more on Amazon. It's too bad they don't qualify for Amazon Prime but I hope it will be here Monday or Tuesday as those are my days off.


Awesome!


----------



## DennedDK

Got one in february of 2014. 
People say they're pretty overrated, but I've had more expensive chairs, that was terrible. So I'm super happy about mine!


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DennedDK*
> 
> Got one in february of 2014.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People say they're pretty overrated, but I've had more expensive chairs, that was terrible. So I'm super happy about mine!


Nice







Glad to see a long time owner join up!


----------



## 8bitG33k

Well, you can go ahead and add me.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> Well, you can go ahead and add me.


Did it come in early!?!


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Did it come in early!?!


Ah, I see. You want me to wait. Ok.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> Ah, I see. You want me to wait. Ok.


I added you anyway, was just excited for you


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I added you anyway, was just excited for you


Thanks man. I'm so excited, can hardly wait!


----------



## 8bitG33k

Update: Chair arrived today!

Unboxing:





Everything that was inside the package:



The assembled chair in all it's glory!



They even included a free mouse/ keyboard pad. It matches my existing theme perfectly!


----------



## shilka

I ordered a DXRacer FORMULA Gaming Chair in black/red a while ago but since there is only one shop in Scandinavia that sells them and they only get 15 home once a month so i had to order early to get one and that was almost 4 weeks ago.

Its sitting in a warehouse in the other end of the country right now, really hope i can get it tomorrow but i dont think it will show up before next week which sucks!
Once its here i would like to join.

Have heard a lot of good things about these chairs


----------



## shilka

Got my DXRacer FORMULA today


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Got my DXRacer FORMULA today
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hooray








Added to the list!


----------



## gpvecchi

Ordered mine today! I was unsure if Formula or Racing, but I went for Formula, I hope it fits fine... 173 cm and 63 Kg with quite wide shoulders...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpvecchi*
> 
> Ordered mine today! I was unsure if Formula or Racing, but I went for Formula, I hope it fits fine... 173 cm and 63 Kg with quite wide shoulders...


I only little more then you and i have no problems at all with my Formula.

Edit: the chair is rated for up to 120 kg so there could sit two of you in that chair before it could not take the weight
Its also meant for anyone shorter then 180 cm so you are good there as well, i am only 1 cm taller then you and mine is just about perfect.


----------



## OverSightX

I'll join. Got my Drift series back in March


----------



## thwl

Got a dxracer king here. No complaints.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpvecchi*
> 
> Ordered mine today! I was unsure if Formula or Racing, but I went for Formula, I hope it fits fine... 173 cm and 63 Kg with quite wide shoulders...


Heck yeah!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> I'll join. Got my Drift series back in March
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice! Added.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thwl*
> 
> Got a dxracer king here. No complaints.


Right on! Added.


----------



## pnoozi

So uh... are they comfortable? Black Friday coming up. Thinking Formula or Racing. 5'8" thin build.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> So uh... are they comfortable? Black Friday coming up. Thinking Formula or Racing. 5'8" thin build.


I will never want other seat.


----------



## pnoozi

Think I should go with F or Racing? I'm not a big guy, but I'm not the smallest guy either and I don't want to feel like I can't fit/sit back all the way on the seat.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> Think I should go with F or Racing? I'm not a big guy, but I'm not the smallest guy either and I don't want to feel like I can't fit/sit back all the way on the seat.


Either check on the website (all chairs have some kind of info telling you whats the optimal height for them or max weight etc). Eventually you can email and ask them. I bought M series, because Im a big guy and like to sit with legs underneath me.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> So uh... are they comfortable? Black Friday coming up. Thinking Formula or Racing. 5'8" thin build.


I have had mine for a few days and so far its the best chair i have ever had by miles.
If there is a sale for them you really should get one if you can.


----------



## taowulf

We should list the model number of the chair, btw.

Mine is OH/FE00/NW/ZERO in Black/White


----------



## gpvecchi

Received my OH/FE11/N today! What to say: build quality is awesome, it's much more beutiful than photos. Chair is very solid.
Cons (to be difficult): tilt is useless, it seems to be a little hot and stiff (probably because it's new); lumbar support is hard as stone for my weight (63 Kgs). It stinks plastic (it's new...)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I have the red black Max Series office chair from them. Does that count?


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpvecchi*
> 
> Received my OH/FE11/N today! What to say: build quality is awesome, it's much more beutiful than photos. Chair is very solid.
> Cons (to be difficult): tilt is useless, it seems to be a little hot and stiff (probably because it's new); lumbar support is hard as stone for my weight (63 Kgs). It stinks plastic (it's new...)


I've been using mine with and without the added lumbar support pillow. I've concluded it's just a tad too big/thick for it to be comfortable for me but it is nice to have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have the red black Max Series office chair from them. Does that count?


If it's a DXRacer brand chair it sure counts!


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I've been using mine with and without the added lumbar support pillow. I've concluded it's just a tad too big/thick for it to be comfortable for me but it is nice to have.


Yep, that is why I don't use mine, it is simply too fat.


----------



## Jiryama

Anyone know if there is a significant difference between the Standard and the Zero model? It looks like just a top fabric material (Carbon look vinyl and PU Cover) but it is a slightly lower price so I don't know which one is better and more durable? Not sure I dig the aluminum colored legs on the Zero though heh..

Was looking at them the other day and couldn't decide if I should get one or not... You all have officially convinced me it would be worth it!


----------



## Anateus

You might not like the looks of those legs, but for sure they will outlive you.


----------



## Jiryama

Yeah I think I will go with the Zero, now to wait for them to come in stock!









Also I found this website that could REALLY help people interested if you want to post it in the first post OP: Which DX Racer s best For You?


----------



## claudiu2008

heya all,

iam owner of DX-Racer F-Series (OH/FE99/N).

iam super mega very happy. i think is the best chair.


----------



## Bugses

Just bought a DXRacer King, and theres something I dont understand. According to DXRacers website, the King series can carry up to 400 lbs/ 181 kg. I then wrote their support and asked if thats true, and this was the answer I got:

Seller:
King: up to 150 kg
Iron: up to 120 kg

Me:
I don't understand then. According to your own website, the King series goes up to 181 kg or 400 lbs.

Seller:
It can handle up to 181 kg of weight, but when you sit down, the force is greater than that.

---

What do I not understand? If it says 181 kg, then I guess its 181 kg? Just kinda worried, since I now bought this chair, and I weigh 160 kg, so I dont know if I should return it.


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bugses*
> 
> Just bought a DXRacer King, and theres something I dont understand. According to DXRacers website, the King series can carry up to 400 lbs/ 181 kg. I then wrote their support and asked if thats true, and this was the answer I got:
> 
> Seller:
> King: up to 150 kg
> Iron: up to 120 kg
> 
> Me:
> I don't understand then. According to your own website, the King series goes up to 181 kg or 400 lbs.
> 
> Seller:
> It can handle up to 181 kg of weight, but when you sit down, the force is greater than that.
> 
> ---
> 
> What do I not understand? If it says 181 kg, then I guess its 181 kg? Just kinda worried, since I now bought this chair, and I weigh 160 kg, so I dont know if I should return it.


You should be fine - the chair is just larger, that's all. Up to 181kg means that if you weight *more* than 181kg then you should look at a different chair. Anything below 181kg is fine.

On a different note, I am having trouble getting used to the chair. I've had it for a few weeks now, and am constantly fiddling with the various settings to find a good position that won't leave me with a back ache after a few hours. As others have indicated the lumbar pillow is too thick, but I find I do need a support. The back of the chair is simply too straight as I suffer from lumbar hyperlordosis to begin with. The back of the chair pushes my upper back forward too far to be comfortable in any position, and I end up sitting in the chair with a curved back. I'm still trying to figure out an ideal positioning.


----------



## InsideJob

I personally sit with the chair in the fully leaned forward position 90% of the time as I've found it's the best position to keep a straight back without the lumbar pillow.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> You should be fine - the chair is just larger, that's all. Up to 181kg means that if you weight *more* than 181kg then you should look at a different chair. Anything below 181kg is fine.
> 
> On a different note, I am having trouble getting used to the chair. I've had it for a few weeks now, and am constantly fiddling with the various settings to find a good position that won't leave me with a back ache after a few hours. As others have indicated the lumbar pillow is too thick, but I find I do need a support. The back of the chair is simply too straight as I suffer from lumbar hyperlordosis to begin with. The back of the chair pushes my upper back forward too far to be comfortable in any position, and I end up sitting in the chair with a curved back. I'm still trying to figure out an ideal positioning.


At first I wasnt really comfy with the lumbar pillow, but I cant live without it now. It might take some time getting used to it. On the other side, that chair might just not fit you. No human being is same.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I didn't like the lumbar pillow at first, but I noticed my back didn't hurt after long sitting periods while using it, so I kept using it. Now I don't even notice it is there. My suggestion is to keep using it and see if eventually your body gets used to it. Also, if you are used to sitting with a bad posture, you will definitely find it "uncomfortable" at first.


----------



## 8bitG33k

Yeah, I've had it for 2 to 3 weeks now. I completely agree about needing to give it a chance. As it is though, I shouldn't be in pain after sitting in it for several hours. I just ordered a lumbar cushion from Amazon, hopefully that will help as returning the chair is just too expensive (not that I want to, it's a damn beautiful chair).


----------



## Jiryama

Purchased mine today at 1am when they sent me an email saying it was back in stock, was already shipped today at 4pm! 12 hour turn around time is pretty dang good! Feeling good about it already! 12/9 couldn't get here fast enough


----------



## gpvecchi

Is there a correct way to adjust the chair/armrest height?


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpvecchi*
> 
> Is there a correct way to adjust the chair/armrest height?


For the armrests, it depends on the chair, dunno about seat height. The product page for your should show available adjustments.


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpvecchi*
> 
> Is there a correct way to adjust the chair/armrest height?


The seat should be at a height so that your knees are bent at a 90 degree angle. The armrests should be positioned to where your arms rest comfortably without pushing your shoulders upward. This is what I learned at work how to adjust your chair ergonomically. Your desk should be at the same height as your elbows when resting on the armrest. The monitor should be postioned with the center of the monitor at the same height as your eyes, and the distance should be such that your fingertips touch the monitor when your arms are stretched out while fully leaned back into the chair.

EDIT: These guys explain it far better than I can







http://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-lifestyle/adult-health/in-depth/office-ergonomics/art-20046169


----------



## 8bitG33k

Ok, got an ergo lumbar cushion, it looks quite different than the original DXRacer one and it fits the chair perfectly. It is by far superior for my back than the one that was included.



I added a pic of my car seat, which is also a bucket/ racer seat and super good on my back. You can tell how it is formed the same as the lumbar cushion I got. I think this is how the DXRacer should have been designed from the get go. But meh, I only had to invest an extra $25 to make it work as intended


----------



## gpvecchi

After some days of use , the chair became a little softer and I found (thanks for advices) a comfortable position; I have to say that this chair is great, it just miss a decent lumbar support.
Why so big? I don't think anyone has a lumbar curve like that!


----------



## Anateus

Guys, I need a video comparing dxracer chair and some noname chair from ebay. Both were sawed in half and had innards exposed, whole skeleton visible etc.
It was once on NeedForSeat website, but I couldnt find it anymore.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Guys, I need a video comparing dxracer chair and some noname chair from ebay. Both were sawed in half and had innards exposed, whole skeleton visible etc.
> It was once on NeedForSeat website, but I couldnt find it anymore.


----------



## Jiryama

Had a package roll in early! Can't wait to get it set up in a bit!


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpvecchi*
> 
> After some days of use , the chair became a little softer and I found (thanks for advices) a comfortable position; I have to say that this chair is great, it just miss a decent lumbar support.
> Why so big? I don't think anyone has a lumbar curve like that!


This is the one I got: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D5J7SSK?redirect=true&ref_=ya_st_dp_summary

It is far superior to the one that comes with the chair.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiryama*
> 
> Had a package roll in early! Can't wait to get it set up in a bit!


Very nice









*On another note*

Massdrop has the Iron series in green on right now. Here's the link.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/dxracer-iron-series-gaming-chair


----------



## Bugses

Well I kept the chair, for now atleast. I'm just slightly annoyed by how DXRacers support handles problems. I got this answer, after asking about the different weight limits:
_Good morning,

Our website was just updated with new information in regards to the dimensions of our chairs, and there were some items that were not listed correctly. Our IT Dept is going to be correcting this for us, and they should have this updated very soon._

Thats fine and all, but this happens after I and a lot of other people already bought the chair.


----------



## Dargonplay

Hi, dissatisfied owner of a DXRacer formula here, I found this thread looking for info from other DXRacer chair as I plan to sell this chair to a friend





The chair looks awesome and the build quality is up there, but the chair ergonomics feels like garbage, it kills my back and gives me butt pains, I'm a short dude 5.7 and I've been working out for the last 14 months so I have wide broad shoulders, I weight 200 Pounds with 16% Body fat, based on this everyone told me I should get the formula, extremely disappointed, I'll give DXRacer another **** and will sell my formula for a more suiting series, which one would you guys recommend? I've been eyeing the classic as it might suit me better but then again, it's supposedly not good for a 5.7 dude so idk.

By the way, why these chairs can't be locked into a tilted position? My 60€ Amazon chair can do that and a 320€ formula can't? What? is there a model that can do it besides the console chairs? I know you can lock the tilt thing stoping it from tilting but what I mean is locking the chair in an already tilted position.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dargonplay*
> 
> Hi, dissatisfied owner of a DXRacer formula here, I found this thread looking for info from other DXRacer chair as I plan to sell this chair to a friend
> 
> The chair looks awesome and the build quality is up there, but the chair ergonomics feels like garbage, it kills my back and gives me butt pains, I'm a short dude 5.7 and I've been working out for the last 14 months so I have wide broad shoulders, I weight 200 Pounds with 16% Body fat, based on this everyone told me I should get the formula, extremely disappointed, I'll give DXRacer another **** and will sell my formula for a more suiting series, which one would you guys recommend? I've been eyeing the classic as it might suit me better but then again, it's supposedly not good for a 5.7 dude so idk.
> 
> By the way, why these chairs can't be locked into a reclined position? My 60€ Amazon chair can do that and a 440€ classic can't? What? At least the formula can't, is there a model that can do it besides the console chairs? I know you can lock the reclining thing stoping it from reclining but what I mean is locking the chair in an already reclined position.


Sucks to hear about the Formula experience. It was a tight fit for my booty as well. The King, Classic, and Wide series will definitely fit you comfortably. You could also try shopping for a used Maximum Series as well.


----------



## gpvecchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> This is the one I got: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D5J7SSK?redirect=true&ref_=ya_st_dp_summary
> 
> It is far superior to the one that comes with the chair.


Thanks, I'd prefer something in black... And I live in EU... :-(


----------



## 96accord

DXRacer F Series Owner here.

I purchased the F Series ZERO Series chair last year.


----------



## shilka

I want to bump this thread and give some feedback now that i have had my chair for a while.
This is a great chair but i get very uncomfortable if i sit in it for hours on end which means i need to take a break once in a while otherwise my back and butt really hurts.

Its not a deal breaker for me as my old chair was even worse.
I work out alot and i have very broad shoulders which is almost too wide for the formula.

I tried using the back pillow but its way too uncomfortable so i dont use it.

On the positive side the neck/head pillow is just fantastic as i used to get a lot of neck pain while sitting in front of the PC for more then a few hours.
After i bought my DXRacer that problem is gone which is really nice.


----------



## InsideJob

My only "problem" with my formula is that with my old chair being a wide flat seat I would often sit with my legs crossed on my chair, and doing so with this chair is incredibly uncomfortable. However it's a sitting posture I was trying to break myself from anyway so really it's a plus. I do get slightly uncomfortable after extended sitting periods on days off from work, but not nearly as quickly as with the old chair.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

My friend got the Classic. Man... I wish that chair was out when I got my M-Series chair. The Classic chair is more soft and has the leg rest in comparison to the M-Series.


----------



## carajean

Iron series arrived today.


----------



## InsideJob

Nice, added


----------



## socialbuz

The company is incorporating a lot more leg rest into a lot on the newer chairs, so if you get a a new one the leg rest model should be an option







.
Hey OP here's a updated buying guide if you would like to share with readers http://champchairs.com/pages/dx-racer-chair-buying-guide-and-reviews.


----------



## gpvecchi

I'm not on the list... :-(


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpvecchi*
> 
> I'm not on the list... :-(


My apologies, I appear to have missed you








I've added you now.


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> My apologies, I appear to have missed you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've added you now.


You had one JOB, InsideJob!


----------



## kevindd992002

Hi guys. Can you help me out choosing a DXRacer on my thread here? Thanks.


----------



## reddistic

I got racing and max series chair both.

Racing series back is really comfortable for me, seat foam is soft and comfortable but side bars killing my legs with pain. So i gave racing to my wife and bought max series.

Max series (now its called as wide series) is really uncomfortable, back of the seat is hard and not ergonomic, having backpains. Seat is really wide and comfortable for legs but foam is hard as rock, my butt crying after few hours.

So i'll buy another one but i need help.

King series with lowered side bars or Classic series??? Which one guys??? Need soft foam and leg space, also nice cover for back. I am 185cm and 85kg, fit body type.


----------



## kevindd992002

I'm reading that these DXRacer charis are overhyped because they sponsor everything in the gaming industry. Of course, there are a lot of people swearing by these chairs also. This is why I'm very confused if I should focus my research on this brand or other brands. What do you guys think? Any comments on Maxnomic?


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I'm reading that these DXRacer charis are overhyped because they sponsor everything in the gaming industry. Of course, there are a lot of people swearing by these chairs also. This is why I'm very confused if I should focus my research on this brand or other brands. What do you guys think? Any comments on Maxnomic?


One of the things I like about my DXRacer is how it is constructed. The frame is steel, the cushions are done the way all upholstery should be done. The chair is built far better than most things you will sit in. You will never find a solution that is 100% perfect for everyone.

So when I was much younger, I worked in an auto upholstery shop. This was in the early 90's, and we did a lot of dealer work. Lexus was a fairly new luxury back then and had excellent supportive seats in all their cars. A lot of former Cadillac owners were switching to Lexus, but many of them did not like the seats? Why? Because back then Cadillac seats were closer to a overstuffed couch than a proper supportive car seat. So we would get brand new Lexus (Lexi?) from the dealer asking us if we could make the seats softer and less supportive.

IIRC, Maxnomic makes their seats much like DXRacer does. There was video a while ago where some people cut a DXRacer/Maxnomix chair in half to compare it's construction to a standard style desk chair. I'll update if I can find it.

Edit - FOUND IT! They used a Maxnomix chair, but IIRC DXRacer and Maxnomix used the same production for a while if not still do.




You can see the fabric straps on the the back and in the seat of the Maxnomix, which is the way a seat should be made. In the cheap chair they also cut in half, you can see that the entire seating area is a piece of formed plywood. Not much give to that and is much weaker over the long run. If it breaks, buy a new chair. If the DXRacer/Maxnomix breaks, you could conceivably get it fixed at a decent upholstery shop.


----------



## kevindd992002

Ok. So either DXRacer or Maxnomic is a good choice, right? Any advantage of one over the other? Do they offer the same price point for their products?


----------



## reddistic

I think its better to buy a second hand BMW or Mercedes car seat and convert it to office chair. Believe me it will be lot more comfortable...


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reddistic*
> 
> I think its better to buy a second hand BMW or Mercedes car seat and convert it to office chair. Believe me it will be lot more comfortable...


Troll


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok. So either DXRacer or Maxnomic is a good choice, right? Any advantage of one over the other? Do they offer the same price point for their products?


From what I can find, Mexonmic is a little more expensive and very insulting when asked how their chairs compare to DX Racer - found this bit during a web search
Quote:


> The difference between brands is that MAXNOMIC are superior to DXRacers in every respect: they have stronger metal, better bases and cylinders, softer--more comfortable--foam cushioning, armrests with a greater range of motion, softer pillows, a tilt mechanism that you can lock into place in any position, wheels that don't scratch hardwood floors, etc. . . As to which chair would be best for you, let me know your height and weight and then I'll recommend the chair series that would best fit you. I hope that helps. Feel free to ask any more questions.
> Make it a great day.
> 
> I have worked with both chairs for two years. You can take my opinion or not. There are no "scientific" studies comparing the two chairs. I've already told you the differences. Feel free to get a chair with a cheap plastic base from them. That is your choice. Let me know if you have any questions about our chairs.
> Make it a great day.


And DXRacer does make their own chairs in their own factory, i was able to find that info again.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok. So either DXRacer or Maxnomic is a good choice, right? Any advantage of one over the other? Do they offer the same price point for their products?


I honestly would just go with whichever one you can get cheaper in your country. Maxnomic doesn't have a Canadian retailer or I was going to get their chair originally. The shipping alone for their chair was going to cost me $100, then the poor Canadian dollar and it made the Maxnomic chair nearly $200 more expensive. I don't think there's a huge difference and I believe DXRacer has more options to choose from.


----------



## SonnyTubbs

I just purchased an Iron Series and have owned an Office Series and thought it would be good to share my thoughts for people researching the chairs, since fit information can be vague through the racer site.

I'm 5'11" 235 pounds with a 38 inch waist. The Office was not very comfortable for me. First, the headrest was too low for my height. It would stop my back from resting flush in the chair. If you're over 5' 10", I would be careful about considering the chair for that reason - the DXRacer site lists specs as <5'11". My other impression was that the seat was stiff. My legs would fall asleep after a couple of hours in the chair. The chair was only with me a week, so I assumed it would break in and would have kept the chair if not for the headrest issue. One other thing; the lumbar pillow was too large and stiff. I cannot imagine anyone with a lumbar gap that large outside maybe Shaquille O'Neal.

For me, the Iron series is more comfortable. The padding in the seat and rest, is more soft; hard to quantify, there is just a measure more give to aid circulation. Also the lumbar pillow is thinner. I don't know if there is inconsistency in the DXRacer pillows or it is an attribute of the series, but the I version doesn't feel like large ball lodged in my back. There is one caveat for the Iron Series. The wings along the side, could be prohibitive for anyone larger than myself. I can sit flush but just barely. It probably wouldn't work for waist's larger than 38", or smaller if you like room around your waist. Plus the 'traditional' Racer neck pillow is softer and less imposing than the hard headrest from the Office Series. I'm happy with the Iron Series thus far.

A potato for the owner's club!


----------



## Dylan Nails

i want a dxracer and i dont want the ones with the wings on the seat so im getting either wide or classic. which series do you think is better and why?


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylan Nails*
> 
> i want a dxracer and i dont want the ones with the wings on the seat so im getting either wide or classic. which series do you think is better and why?


Classic, why? Because it doesn't have wings while the wide series do.


----------



## Dylan Nails

wide doesnt i looked at it, and its a copy of max series which didnt have it. also dxracer rep told me it didnt and so did people that have it


----------



## reddistic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylan Nails*
> 
> wide doesnt i looked at it, and its a copy of max series which didnt have it. also dxracer rep told me it didnt and so did people that have it


I got max series, its too stiff, not comfortable. Ordered king series with lower wings, its coming on tuesday. All dxracer series without wings has hard foam. If you have chance, try them before buying.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Been eyeing one of these - the Drifting series, since my back is giving me a bit of pain as my posture is pretty terrible. Been hearing pretty good things about these chairs.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonnyTubbs*
> 
> I just purchased an Iron Series and have owned an Office Series and thought it would be good to share my thoughts for people researching the chairs, since fit information can be vague through the racer site.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 5'11" 235 pounds with a 38 inch waist. The Office was not very comfortable for me. First, the headrest was too low for my height. It would stop my back from resting flush in the chair. If you're over 5' 10", I would be careful about considering the chair for that reason - the DXRacer site lists specs as <5'11". My other impression was that the seat was stiff. My legs would fall asleep after a couple of hours in the chair. The chair was only with me a week, so I assumed it would break in and would have kept the chair if not for the headrest issue. One other thing; the lumbar pillow was too large and stiff. I cannot imagine anyone with a lumbar gap that large outside maybe Shaquille O'Neal.
> 
> For me, the Iron series is more comfortable. The padding in the seat and rest, is more soft; hard to quantify, there is just a measure more give to aid circulation. Also the lumbar pillow is thinner. I don't know if there is inconsistency in the DXRacer pillows or it is an attribute of the series, but the I version doesn't feel like large ball lodged in my back. There is one caveat for the Iron Series. The wings along the side, could be prohibitive for anyone larger than myself. I can sit flush but just barely. It probably wouldn't work for waist's larger than 38", or smaller if you like room around your waist. Plus the 'traditional' Racer neck pillow is softer and less imposing than the hard headrest from the Office Series. I'm happy with the Iron Series thus far.
> 
> 
> 
> A potato for the owner's club!


Added. Sorry for delay, life's had me very busy past couple weeks.


----------



## Rithik

Don't suppose anyone around 5'5 140lb has the Classic series by chance? I'm pretty interested in that one, my only concern is if the headrest would get in the way with my 5'5 height. Mostly I don't want to do the formula series etc as I prefer plenty of room to move around, sit legs crossed, one leg beneath me, etc.


----------



## iczerjones

I need some feedback from you wonderful folks. I'm THIIIIIIIIIIIS close to pulling the trigger on a Classic. I'm 5'11" 150lbs, medium build.

I think the Drift/Iron series are absolutely awesome and would fit me wonderfully (drift more so), but I'm one of those people that sometimes sits all fiddly in my chair, like, sitting on one ankle. So, that pretty much rules out both of those since the hips on the seat portion are going to be brutal if I contort myself on them like that. So that leaves me with the Wide and Classic, of which I find the Classic to be a fantastic looking piece of kit. My only concern is, being designed for bigger people, am I just going to be sitting on top of this tremendous slab of firm foam that I'll be too light to enjoy? I'm guessing it'll be just fine and while I'll miss the snug hug of the racing-style bucket, I'll be able to continue my leg contortions to my heart's content.

Long winded, but tell me, fellow OCN chair enthusiasts, should I just shut up and grab a Classic series? Thanks!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rithik*
> 
> Don't suppose anyone around 5'5 140lb has the Classic series by chance? I'm pretty interested in that one, my only concern is if the headrest would get in the way with my 5'5 height. Mostly I don't want to do the formula series etc as I prefer plenty of room to move around, sit legs crossed, one leg beneath me, etc.


I'm in a similar boat as you, though I know my height isn't an issue at all. (should fit from that perspective rather nicely) I'd definitely get some feedback or maybe post in the reddit /r/dxracer 'what is the right chair for me' thread. The /u/DXracer guy answers pretty readily with good sizing info and would definitely tell you if you aren't going to meet with the headrest. This is more important on the classic as it is one of the few (the only?) DXRacer chairs that has a permanently fixed head cushion.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iczerjones*
> 
> I need some feedback from you wonderful folks. I'm THIIIIIIIIIIIS close to pulling the trigger on a Classic. I'm 5'11" 150lbs, medium build.
> 
> I think the Drift/Iron series are absolutely awesome and would fit me wonderfully (drift more so), but I'm one of those people that sometimes sits all fiddly in my chair, like, sitting on one ankle. So, that pretty much rules out both of those since the hips on the seat portion are going to be brutal if I contort myself on them like that. So that leaves me with the Wide and Classic, of which I find the Classic to be a fantastic looking piece of kit. My only concern is, being designed for bigger people, am I just going to be sitting on top of this tremendous slab of firm foam that I'll be too light to enjoy? I'm guessing it'll be just fine and while I'll miss the snug hug of the racing-style bucket, I'll be able to continue my leg contortions to my heart's content.
> 
> Long winded, but tell me, fellow OCN chair enthusiasts, should I just shut up and grab a Classic series? Thanks!


I can safely say if you sit with one or both legs up ever, you're right to not get a formula. I made the mistake of getting a formula despite the fact that I sit with my legs crossed like 90% of the time I'm at my computer. This chair has changed that to closer to 50/50. Which isn't necessarily a bad thing because sitting cross legged at my desk probably isn't the best thing ergonomically but I've just had the habit of sitting cross legged my whole life. I've after many months developed a position to sit cross legged moderately comfy in the chair but after half an hour or so I have to put my legs down for a break.


----------



## Chargeit

You have to be careful how you sit. I used to sit with my right foot on my left knee. I suffered from random ankle pains for weeks at a time to the point that I couldn't fully put weight on my right ankle. Started forcing myself to sit more correctly at my computer desk and no longer have the ankle pains. Every now and then I'll get back into the habit of sitting with my right left on my left knee and every time within a few weeks I'll have ankle pains again and have to correct myself.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Troll


How are they being a troll?

You do know that some car guys have converted their vehicles seats into chairs, or pulled them from crashed vehicles. Some of the seats out of cars are hella super comfortable like MKIII Supra, Golf, Lexus, etc etc
Recaro's out of a Honda

Stock C5 seat

BMW Z3


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> How are they being a troll?
> 
> You do know that some car guys have converted their vehicles seats into chairs, or pulled them from crashed vehicles. Some of the seats out of cars are hella super comfortable like *MKIII Supra*, Golf, Lexus, etc etc


Screw the chair gimme that car! Though the '95 is my dream car...


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Screw the chair gimme that car! Though the '95 is my dream car...


lol a JellyBean fan

I thought about using my MKIV Supra TT's seats as office chairs when I was gonna pull them for some Recaro's but the MKIII Supra had far more plush/adjustable seats.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> lol a JellyBean fan
> 
> I thought about using my MKIV Supra TT's seats as office chairs when I was gonna pull them for some Recaro's but the MKIII Supra had far more plush/adjustable seats.


Use that MKIV for nothing but driving... or give it to me!








I keep my fingers crossed to find one for sale near me in the future


----------



## iczerjones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I can safely say if you sit with one or both legs up ever, you're right to not get a formula. I made the mistake of getting a formula despite the fact that I sit with my legs crossed like 90% of the time I'm at my computer. This chair has changed that to closer to 50/50. Which isn't necessarily a bad thing because sitting cross legged at my desk probably isn't the best thing ergonomically but I've just had the habit of sitting cross legged my whole life. I've after many months developed a position to sit cross legged moderately comfy in the chair but after half an hour or so I have to put my legs down for a break.


Thanks for the reply. I've considered the forced change of habit aspect as well with getting the Drift or Iron series. I'm still on the fence as the Iron seems to be a happy balance, potentially supporting my dumb sitting habits on occasion, while encouraging more appropriate posture by default. It is definitely just down to the Classic and Iron at this point, and I'll make that determination and order this evening.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> You have to be careful how you sit. I used to sit with my right foot on my left knee. I suffered from random ankle pains for weeks at a time to the point that I couldn't fully put weight on my right ankle. Started forcing myself to sit more correctly at my computer desk and no longer have the ankle pains. Every now and then I'll get back into the habit of sitting with my right left on my left knee and every time within a few weeks I'll have ankle pains again and have to correct myself.


Oh no doubt. It is pretty infrequent that I do this, but it happens with some regularity and I'd hate to drop ~$450 on a chair just to have it get in my way.

Thanks for all the feedback and if anyone has any specific observations or opinions on the Iron series in contrast to the Classic, I'll be following up on this thread. Otherwise, I'll be back when I get the chair with some pics. Thanks!

Damn you Amazon... you know me too well.


----------



## Rei86

So how's the reliability so far for owners that's had these for awhile now?

After getting a new job and feeling the hit of depression etc etc, I've put myself into a very bad point physically and I've ballooned in the weight department. I've gone through five office chairs in the span of 13 years and none of them IMHO for the price I paid really lasted as long as I wish they would have.
Talked to a few and most people usually tell you stay away from this style of chair and I'm actually favoring to go with a Herman Miller Embody Chairs or SteelCase Gesture but their price is really offputting... and I worry about my increased weight gain









So how has the reliability been?


----------



## Dargonplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> So how's the reliability so far for owners that's had these for awhile now?
> 
> After getting a new job and feeling the hit of depression etc etc, I've put myself into a very bad point physically and I've ballooned in the weight department. I've gone through five office chairs in the span of 13 years and none of them IMHO for the price I paid really lasted as long as I wish they would have.
> Talked to a few and most people usually tell you stay away from this style of chair and I'm actually favoring to go with a Herman Miller Embody Chairs or SteelCase Gesture but their price is really offputting... and I worry about my increased weight gain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how has the reliability been?


Just get a Classic or a Big Boy, both are made for heavy people, if you want a more expensive chair then go Herman Miller, but Herman Miller only gets good after the 600$ mark.


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> So how's the reliability so far for owners that's had these for awhile now?
> 
> After getting a new job and feeling the hit of depression etc etc, I've put myself into a very bad point physically and I've ballooned in the weight department. I've gone through five office chairs in the span of 13 years and none of them IMHO for the price I paid really lasted as long as I wish they would have.
> Talked to a few and most people usually tell you stay away from this style of chair and I'm actually favoring to go with a Herman Miller Embody Chairs or SteelCase Gesture but their price is really offputting... and I worry about my increased weight gain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how has the reliability been?


10 hours a day in this chair for almost a year now, not one problem.

Of course, I have also dropped about 20something pounds during that time. So I am going the other way from you.


----------



## SonnyTubbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iczerjones*
> 
> I need some feedback from you wonderful folks. I'm THIIIIIIIIIIIS close to pulling the trigger on a Classic. I'm 5'11" 150lbs, medium build.


I'm 5'11" but much heavier, and the Classic headrest annoyed me. I couldn't lean my shoulders completely back, so I ended up returning it for an Iron Series, which I much preferred.

We're all different, and I am a big rocking/lean back guy. So just a FWIW, IMO, YMMV etc....


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> 10 hours a day in this chair for almost a year now, not one problem.
> 
> Of course, I have also dropped about 20something pounds during that time. So I am going the other way from you.


10 hours a day huh... damn.

Also this link might help people wondering which version they might want to get.

http://www.dxracer.com/us/en-us/pages/choosedxracer/


----------



## iczerjones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonnyTubbs*
> 
> I'm 5'11" but much heavier, and the Classic headrest annoyed me. I couldn't lean my shoulders completely back, so I ended up returning it for an Iron Series, which I much preferred.
> 
> We're all different, and I am a big rocking/lean back guy. So just a FWIW, IMO, YMMV etc....


That's great feedback, thank you! That was my #1 concern was how my head and shoulders would be supported or rest on that headrest. I'm probably going to pick up an Iron series tonight.


----------



## Rithik

Took the plunge and ordered an all black classic model with the foot rest. My one worry is the head rest, hopefully it all works out.


----------



## iczerjones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rithik*
> 
> Took the plunge and ordered an all black classic model with the foot rest. My one worry is the head rest, hopefully it all works out.


How tall are you? I just took the plunge on the same one (but black/coffee) and I fit basically perfectly. I'm 5'10.5 or thereabouts. My shoulders fit perfectly right under the headrest and the back of my head and neck make contact with the headrest 'pillow' just over the top of the apex of the pillow arc. Pretty damn perfect.

I'm going to post up a review after I've had this for a week. I'll be sure to share that here.


----------



## Rithik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iczerjones*
> 
> How tall are you? I just took the plunge on the same one (but black/coffee) and I fit basically perfectly. I'm 5'10.5 or thereabouts. My shoulders fit perfectly right under the headrest and the back of my head and neck make contact with the headrest 'pillow' just over the top of the apex of the pillow arc. Pretty damn perfect.
> 
> I'm going to post up a review after I've had this for a week. I'll be sure to share that here.


I'm about 5'5 140lbs... sounds like this may be interesting then! We'll see how it goes.


----------



## iczerjones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rithik*
> 
> I'm about 5'5 140lbs... sounds like this may be interesting then! We'll see how it goes.


So, you'll probably have to use the lumbar pillow and kind of 'slouch' in the chair due to the depth of the seat. I fit PERFECTLY into the seat, all the way back, without the pillow. If I were an inch shorter, I'd be in a bad way because the edge of the seat would cut off circulation or if I used the pillow, my knees would be hanging off the chair. =P

The padding is remarkably firm and the edge of the seat (where your legs hang off) is almost sharp due to this firmness. I was really turned off by it for the first hour or so. However, my opinion has changed entirely since then - I _love_ this chair.


----------



## iczerjones

Accidental double post. sorry!


----------



## Assassin O

Just received my Iron Series dxracer!
I'm 5' 11 180 lbs. Great Fit for my build


----------



## SonnyTubbs

^ Nice; dig the theme.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assassin O*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just received my Iron Series dxracer!
> I'm 5' 11 180 lbs. Great Fit for my build


Very nice, added to the list


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Do wheel mounts count?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rithik*
> 
> I'm about 5'5 140lbs... sounds like this may be interesting then! We'll see how it goes.


Mama always said, "If it's too big, grow into it!"


----------



## iczerjones

My damn GoPro's sensor fuzzed out, so this'll do for now:

The throne arrived!



Took a day or two to either break in or for me to get used to it, but whatever - you couldn't pry it from me at this point. What a fantastic chair.


----------



## Rithik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iczerjones*
> 
> My damn GoPro's sensor fuzzed out, so this'll do for now:
> 
> The throne arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> Took a day or two to either break in or for me to get used to it, but whatever - you couldn't pry it from me at this point. What a fantastic chair.


Just got mine today and put it together, I can't seem to get the thing to tilt at all. Have you had any trouble?

Made sure the levers were on tight and the chair makes the lock/unlock noise but can't recline it backwards. The angle adjuster lever works fine, but can't get the base to tilt backwards.

EDIT: Nevermind, seemed to have figured it out. So far so good on comfort, definitely seems pretty firm compared to my old chair but i haven't broken this one in yet. As a 5'5 140lb individual the head rest doesn't seem to get in my way or anything either, seems about right. Not too sure about the arm rests yet, they're not completely solid but as someone with bony elbows I need to figure out how to sit where the bone part isn't under pressure constantly.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iczerjones*
> 
> My damn GoPro's sensor fuzzed out, so this'll do for now:
> 
> The throne arrived!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took a day or two to either break in or for me to get used to it, but whatever - you couldn't pry it from me at this point. What a fantastic chair.


Added









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rithik*
> 
> Just got mine today and put it together, I can't seem to get the thing to tilt at all. Have you had any trouble?
> 
> Made sure the levers were on tight and the chair makes the lock/unlock noise but can't recline it backwards. The angle adjuster lever works fine, but can't get the base to tilt backwards.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, seemed to have figured it out. So far so good on comfort, definitely seems pretty firm compared to my old chair but i haven't broken this one in yet. As a 5'5 140lb individual the head rest doesn't seem to get in my way or anything either, seems about right. Not too sure about the arm rests yet, they're not completely solid but as someone with bony elbows I need to figure out how to sit where the bone part isn't under pressure constantly.


Added, don't forget to show us the beauty


----------



## iczerjones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rithik*
> 
> Just got mine today and put it together, I can't seem to get the thing to tilt at all. Have you had any trouble?
> 
> Made sure the levers were on tight and the chair makes the lock/unlock noise but can't recline it backwards. The angle adjuster lever works fine, but can't get the base to tilt backwards.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, seemed to have figured it out. So far so good on comfort, definitely seems pretty firm compared to my old chair but i haven't broken this one in yet. As a 5'5 140lb individual the head rest doesn't seem to get in my way or anything either, seems about right. Not too sure about the arm rests yet, they're not completely solid but as someone with bony elbows I need to figure out how to sit where the bone part isn't under pressure constantly.


After some time with the chair I can confirm that the cushioning DOES, in fact, "break in" a little bit and gets a bit more contoured and form fitting. Still firm, but definitely a tad more comfortable. (especially that 'sharp' edge by your knees which I actually found kind of uncomfortable at first) This goes for the headrest as well, though to a lesser extent.

Regarding the arm rests, yeah, they still aren't what I'd call ideal, but I've adapted. The only real standout negative I'd associate to them is the yaw feature. They tend to yaw unexpectedly when I lean or drop into the chair sometimes, though like everything else, I'm adapting to it. For me, I keep them at the lowest setting, slid all the way back, yaw straight forward. They are most comfortable for me here.

Did you end up using the optional lumbar cushion? I've retired mine permanently as the chair is ideal without it for my body type.


----------



## Rithik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iczerjones*
> 
> Did you end up using the optional lumbar cushion? I've retired mine permanently as the chair is ideal without it for my body type.


Not using the lumbar cushion either. We have the same model chair and everything, just different colors (Mine is solid black). I don't think I'm liking the foot rest at all even while not actively using it, which i haven't done yet. The foot rest is constantly moving out of position, like if i jerk my chair forward (I'm on carpet) the foot rest will come with it and I have to kick it back in. Also due to carpet and being a generally small guy, the chair is a little difficult to move around between nearby PC's due to how much it weighs.

This one is a little strange to describe but the chair jerks a little bit to the left when i lean back slightly and already seems to have the age old grinding gear creak while also leaning back. I may send in a DXRacer support ticket about this one, could be the metal base causing the problem.

I've only had it for about 4 days now, still a little undecided whether I like it or not. I've been thinking about removing the arm rests and, if possible, the foot rest to make things a little less annoying.


----------



## iczerjones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rithik*
> 
> Not using the lumbar cushion either. We have the same model chair and everything, just different colors (Mine is solid black). I don't think I'm liking the foot rest at all even while not actively using it, which i haven't done yet. The foot rest is constantly moving out of position, like if i jerk my chair forward (I'm on carpet) the foot rest will come with it and I have to kick it back in. Also due to carpet and being a generally small guy, the chair is a little difficult to move around between nearby PC's due to how much it weighs.
> 
> This one is a little strange to describe but the chair jerks a little bit to the left when i lean back slightly and already seems to have the age old grinding gear creak while also leaning back. I may send in a DXRacer support ticket about this one, could be the metal base causing the problem.
> 
> I've only had it for about 4 days now, still a little undecided whether I like it or not. I've been thinking about removing the arm rests and, if possible, the foot rest to make things a little less annoying.


Agreed on the foot rest. If I had it to do over again, I would definitely have ordered sans the foot rest. While I don't have the sliding out problem, I just find it basically useless and uncomfortable. For rolling, I have the chair on one of those plastic/vinyl carpet guard things, but it is so heavy and the wheels so large that it tends to bury itself in the mat after about 30min anyway making it difficult to move.

As for the creaking, give it a bit more time and usage. I noticed mine 'settling' in over the first 2 weeks. It is dead silent now, 100% of the time. I'd say if the noises persist beyond a few weeks, give DXRacer a call and get it sorted.

edit: Just reread my message and it sounds like I'm bagging on this chair, but honestly, despite its faults I wouldn't trade it for much else. Quite satisfied outside of the foot rest.


----------



## Rithik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iczerjones*
> 
> Agreed on the foot rest. If I had it to do over again, I would definitely have ordered sans the foot rest.


Just removed my foot rest (4 screws on the metal plate, one plate on each side of the chair), only took about 5 minutes using one of the wrenches that came with the chair. It was surprisingly heavy and so far seems to have made a big difference in regards to my concerns over how heavy the chair was which made it difficult to move around. Unfortunate that I paid extra for the foot rest... but at least it was removable I suppose. Overall stiffness seems to be settling in also now that it's been about a week, so far so good.


----------



## DrockinWV

Hey guys im looking to replace my current chair and I want a DxRacer!! I just need some help on picking the correct one. Im 5'11 200lbs and would like to have a chair that is breathable. Also would prefer a chair that is either all black or black with some red accents. Any help being pointed in the right direction is helpful!!


----------



## Assassin O

Hey DrockinWV
I would recommend the DxRacer Iron Series. I am 5'11 185lbs chair fits me very well and I have some extra room. I purchased my chair a little less than a month ago. I was in the same boat wondering what chair was best for my size. I had messaged SonnyTubs (also a member of the DxRacer Owners Club) asking how the Iron Series fit him. I remember reading that he is 5 '11 235lbs. So based on our sizes, I think the chair would fit you perfectly







Also, the DxRacer sight has about 5-6 chairs in the Iron Series that match your color needs!







We both have pictures posted on the thread . I hope this helps you out. Good Luck on your future purchase.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assassin O*
> 
> Hey DrockinWV
> I would recommend the DxRacer Iron Series. I am 5'11 185lbs chair fits me very well and I have some extra room. I purchased my chair a little less than a month ago. I was in the same boat wondering what chair was best for my size. I had messaged SonnyTubs (also a member of the DxRacer Owners Club) asking how the Iron Series fit him. I remember reading that he is 5 '11 235lbs. So based on our sizes, I think the chair would fit you perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the DxRacer sight has about 5-6 chairs in the Iron Series that match your color needs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We both have pictures posted on the thread . I hope this helps you out. Good Luck on your future purchase.


Thanks for the reply. I will definitely look into this one, how is the material for its breathability? During long sessions it gets hot in my room and hate being all sweaty in my chair lol


----------



## DrockinWV

Well I took the plunge and ordered a chair yesterday. I ended up going with the King Series over the Iron Series, just for the fact that it is a little taller and wider. Hopefully receive it in the next week or so, I will follow up with some pictures then!


----------



## Rei86

DXRacer King Series Chair OH/KS57
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/dxracer-king-series-chair-oh-ks57

DXRacer RT110 Gaming Chair
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/dxracer-rt110-gaming-chair

Went ahead and put in my order for the OH/KS57


----------



## Robilar

Can someone clarify the differences between gaming, office, and performance versions?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Can someone clarify the differences between gaming, office, and performance versions?


From what I was able to tell, the gaming chairs are basically bucket seats mounted on a steel roller while the office chairs have normal flat seats and backing and simply looks like a race car bucket seat. As for the performance version, those weren't around when I got my M-Series (office chair) so I don't know.


----------



## Robilar

Ah thanks. I'm having trouble finding a decent chair. Herman Miller and Steelcase make great high end stuff but 1200-1500 is crazy for a chair... The DXRacer King will set me back about 700. I assume that would be the right size as I am 6'1 200lb.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Ah thanks. I'm having trouble finding a decent chair. Herman Miller and Steelcase make great high end stuff but 1200-1500 is crazy for a chair... The DXRacer King will set me back about 700. I assume that would be the right size as I am 6'1 200lb.


https://www.massdrop.com/buy/dxracer-tank-series-tb29/talk

wow that expensive to ship it to Canada? Kind of sucks since that's a link to for the Tank Series. You might want to sign up and see how much the shipping might be to canada...


----------



## Robilar

30% exchange rate....


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Ah thanks. I'm having trouble finding a decent chair. Herman Miller and Steelcase make great high end stuff but 1200-1500 is crazy for a chair... The DXRacer King will set me back about 700. I assume that would be the right size as I am 6'1 200lb.


You're similar size like me. I got myself M series and its perfect.
And wow, 700$? I bought mine for like 350$.


----------



## Robilar

Welcome to Canada.... Taxes and exchange rate combine to make everything silly expensive.


----------



## Rei86

Well I had issues when the King Series was on sale at Massdrop, and I skipped it. Opted for the Tank series in black and green.

Will post up when it arrives.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Can someone clarify the differences between gaming, office, and performance versions?


Take a look at the pictures and you'll start to see some clear difference in designs.

IE the cheapest is the Formula series. If you look at the very front of the seat you'll notice its more like a racing bucket seat. The front is lower than the sides that hug your thighs. If you also look at the specs the Formula is also for the lightest person and small body. Makes sense.
If you move up to the Racing series look at the seat cushion area again. You'll notice that the front is actually at the same level as the side holders that hold your thigh, so it no longer actually holds your thigh and the cushion comes all the way up.
Same for the King, Spacious, and Tank series (which all try to look like racing bucket seats Ala Sparco, Recaro, etc etc).
The office line (besides the wide series) all looks like something you would get out of a GT vehicle or Daytona style options on Ferrari to be more comfortable.

TBH with you, I would more go by the specs on height and weight capacity.
Also have you checked out
http://www.needforseatusa.com/
Think the maxnomic might be cheaper and easier to pick up in Canada.
Another option you might want to look into is AKRacing. Seems to be exact same thing as the DX Racer.


----------



## Robilar

The Maxnomic chairs look nice but with shipping I'm looking at $580 USD shipped which is currently $732 CAD. Still pretty hefty.


----------



## Robilar

I think I will go with the Maxnomic. The adjustable built in lumbar support and armrest adjustments are superior to the DX and its about the same price.


----------



## Corpser

bought a M-series DX racer in early 2015

i feel llike the lift thing is starting to get weak


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I think I will go with the Maxnomic. The adjustable built in lumbar support and armrest adjustments are superior to the DX and its about the same price.


I'm from the Philippines and I just got my Maxnomic Leader Black Office Comfort chair. I had to a pay a total of around $600+ dollars for this chair inclusive of all shipping charges but man you can't go wrong with this! The built-in lumbar support is what sold me also. It's huge and very high quality.

In case you're a short person like me (5'7"), you can even request them to include a shorter cylinder in the package free of charge. They were actually the one who offered it to me. This short cylinder is not in any of their chairs and is just an extra option for you. With the standard cylinder, my feet weren't able to touch the ground so they were spot-on with their recommendation.


----------



## Robilar

I'm 6'1 so the size should be right, I'm looking at the Commander S III.


----------



## Robilar

Ordered the chair. Now let's see low long it takes to get here...

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/max_zps2m2uyngu.jpg.html


----------



## davidh304

Had a question for the owners in this thread.

The last two computer chairs I've owned were leather. Where my legs rest against the chair I absolutely destroy leather. I live in a hot state and often wear shorts while on my PC. I think that my sweat is acidic. Pretty much I'm like a human version of "Aliens!'









I'm 6'0 and about 225 lbs with broad shoulders. I'm looking at buying a DXracer and was wondering how does the PU leather hold up in hot climates? I probably would have to buy a fabric model of some sort.

Thanks for all the great info in this thread!


----------



## Robilar

I'd go with fabric. Pu leather is durable but cloth lasts forever which is why most commercial office chairs are fabric


----------



## Rei86

You really should wipe down your chair daily or once a week if you're that bad with them....

I know when I got my "expensive" vinyl, Pleather, PU whatever leather chair I would wipe it down once a week a deep cleaner. Once a month I would wipe it down with the cleaner and use some Leather/Vinyl/Pleather AIO oil to keep it supple and stop it from cracking.
I mean seriously if you're not going to take care of it, its not going to last no matter what.


----------



## davidh304

Honestly Im a disgusting human being and never actually thought about wiping down my chair.









Robilar, thanks for tip.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidh304*
> 
> Honestly Im a disgusting human being and never actually thought about wiping down my chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robilar, thanks for tip.


I just used to detail cars and I would use left over leather cleaners I had on them... the dirt, grit and whatever that would come up (that wasn't the dye) surprised me and is the reason why I actually before I got lazy with the regime of cleaning it.

And especially areas of high traffic area where your body touches should be high priority (like the arm rest).


----------



## davidh304

Leather cleaner incoming! Thanks!


----------



## Robilar

Just got an email from Maxnomic. The chair will be here Thursday. That's pretty darn quick for a monster box from the US to Canada.


----------



## taowulf

Maxnomic are sold by the jerks that resold DX Racer chairs int he US before DX Racer started actually selling here. They sold the chairs and then refused to honor any warranties. They threw it back on DX Racer even though DX Racer had no idea someone was selling their chairs in the US without authorization. DXR had no warranty process in place and a lot of people got a bad view of DX Racer due to actions of Need4Seat. When anyone asks Need4Seat about it, they smacktalk DX Racer and basically act like...well, I will prob get in trouble if I use the word I want to.

So yeah, but whatever cradles your butt and makes you happy, I guess.


----------



## Robilar

Ok thanks? I would have gone with the dxracer but the maxnomic differentiates itself enough that it made sense. There are several reviews on their chairs all positive.


----------



## Robilar

Chair arrived in good order. 11 minutes to assemble (4 of which were taking the parts out of the box







)

I'll be posting a review shortly. There seems to be a lot of old information about Maxnomic chairs regarding quality control, finish and assembly.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01592_zpsapoiefye.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01593_zpsqlakcoqm.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01596_zpsfbuktw9z.jpg.html


----------



## jasonvp

I have a question for the various DXRacer owners:

I have one of those Obutto R3volution cockpit/desk setups, which is an awesome setup for FPS gaming, flight simulation, and even general computer work. I'm loving it except the most important part: the seat SUCKS. Badly. After 30 minutes of sitting in it, my back and legs are crying in pain. It's just epically bad.

I'd like to mod the setup by using an comfy office chair, but in order to do that, the caster arms/legs will need to fit under the R3v's seat rails. There isn't a lot of clearance there: about 6 inches between the bottom of the rails and the floor. So that's all the room I have to play with.

So if you have one of those chairs, or access to one, could you whip out a tape measure and let me know what it is between the floor and the top of the legs?

Thanks!


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasonvp*
> 
> I have a question for the various DXRacer owners:
> 
> I have one of those Obutto R3volution cockpit/desk setups, which is an awesome setup for FPS gaming, flight simulation, and even general computer work. I'm loving it except the most important part: the seat SUCKS. Badly. After 30 minutes of sitting in it, my back and legs are crying in pain. It's just epically bad.
> 
> I'd like to mod the setup by using an comfy office chair, but in order to do that, the caster arms/legs will need to fit under the R3v's seat rails. There isn't a lot of clearance there: about 6 inches between the bottom of the rails and the floor. So that's all the room I have to play with.
> 
> So if you have one of those chairs, or access to one, could you whip out a tape measure and let me know what it is between the floor and the top of the legs?
> 
> Thanks!


Less than 4 inches


----------



## jasonvp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> Less than 4 inches


Cool, thanks! I assume your seat has the 2" casters, not the 3" ones?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Chair arrived in good order. 11 minutes to assemble (4 of which were taking the parts out of the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I'll be posting a review shortly. There seems to be a lot of old information about Maxnomic chairs regarding quality control, finish and assembly.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01592_zpsapoiefye.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01593_zpsqlakcoqm.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01596_zpsfbuktw9z.jpg.html


Holy crap that was some fast shipping, and looking good.


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasonvp*
> 
> Cool, thanks! I assume your seat has the 2" casters, not the 3" ones?


Are you going to make me move my ass and measure those too?

JEEBUS!










Roughly 2' on the casters, sir. Anything else you want measurements of? And before you ask, no, I am not taking my pants off.


----------



## jasonvp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> Roughly 2' on the casters, sir. Anything else you want measurements of? And before you ask, no, I am not taking my pants off.


Thank you. And no, that should do it. Leave your pants on; don't need to scare the small children.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasonvp*
> 
> Thank you. And no, that should do it. Leave your pants on; don't need to scare the small children.


Good idea, otherwise we will have a repeat of http://www.overclock.net/t/621873/rant-stuck-to-my-chair.


----------



## jasonvp

Now comes the interesting challenge of figuring out which chair to buy. I like the padding and features of the King, but I'm too short (5'7"). My guess is that because of my (lack of) height, my knees wouldn't be at the right place if I sat all the way back in the chair. Any folks on the slightly shorter side have one of the King chairs, and if so: are you sitting comfortably in it?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasonvp*
> 
> Now comes the interesting challenge of figuring out which chair to buy. I like the padding and features of the King, but I'm too short (5'7"). My guess is that because of my (lack of) height, my knees wouldn't be at the right place if I sat all the way back in the chair. Any folks on the slightly shorter side have one of the King chairs, and if so: are you sitting comfortably in it?


Same height as you but I purchased the Tank series
DXracer has gotten better at giving stats


Hopefully they'll update the rest of their models soon with specs like this. But as you can see from the front of the seat to the back its 24.4 inches deep. I know the tank is a bit bigger but hopefully this helps you out:thumb:


----------



## 98uk

Hi guys,

I need a new chair and I am looking at a DXRacer as the one I have now is awful for posture.

I seem to find it really difficult and vague to understand the minor differences between models. I think I have my eyes on the following:


DXRacer RC01
DXRacer RF05
Does anyone understand the difference between the two? They are both fabric, not faux leather but I don't understand what else?

Also, any other tips for models to go for? I chose fabric because it's more breathable and I get quite hot sometimes. Also, I specifically went for the Racing over the Formula because i'm dead on 5'9" (68kg) and this was deemed the absolute max for the F series.

It's really hard to find the exact model I want as there are just so many and no real way to compare features...

*EDIT:* Also, the Canadian buying guide says the _Racing_ series is for up to 5'8", where as the US guide and the guide here say it's good for 6'+? What gives???


----------



## Robilar

Not to hijack the thread but you might want to look at Maxnomic chairs as well. I was deciding between their units and DXRacer.

It was shipped to me in 2 days from the US to Canada (incredibly fast for such a large item).

It was exactly as described, no build issues

The chairs have a thicker foam seat than the DXRacers

The armrests are what they call 4D. They are adjustable in every way possible and are a revised edition of prior armrests.

The chair has built in lumbar support instead of a pillow... This was a big one for me

They are in the same price range as DXRacer and come in different sizes, models and finishes.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Not to hijack the thread but you might want to look at Maxnomic chairs as well. I was deciding between their units and DXRacer.
> 
> It was shipped to me in 2 days from the US to Canada (incredibly fast for such a large item).
> 
> It was exactly as described, no build issues
> 
> The chairs have a thicker foam seat than the DXRacers
> 
> The armrests are what they call 4D. They are adjustable in every way possible and are a revised edition of prior armrests.
> 
> The chair has built in lumbar support instead of a pillow... This was a big one for me
> 
> They are in the same price range as DXRacer and come in different sizes, models and finishes.


Do you own one? Do they come in fabric as well as fake leather?

I like the looks of the Pro-gaming & Office range, specifically the following:

http://www.needforseat.de/eu_english/shop/pro-gaming--office/maxnomic-dominator-black.php

Thing is, it's a bit more expensive than the DXRacer. Also, it shows the cushions included, but not actually built onto the chair... how does this work then?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I need a new chair and I am looking at a DXRacer as the one I have now is awful for posture.
> 
> I seem to find it really difficult and vague to understand the minor differences between models. I think I have my eyes on the following:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DXRacer RC01
> DXRacer RF05
> Does anyone understand the difference between the two? They are both fabric, not faux leather but I don't understand what else?
> 
> Also, any other tips for models to go for? I chose fabric because it's more breathable and I get quite hot sometimes. Also, I specifically went for the Racing over the Formula because i'm dead on 5'9" (68kg) and this was deemed the absolute max for the F series.
> 
> It's really hard to find the exact model I want as there are just so many and no real way to compare features...
> 
> *EDIT:* Also, the Canadian buying guide says the _Racing_ series is for up to 5'8", where as the US guide and the guide here say it's good for 6'+? What gives???


RC is mostly fabric and its finish is single in the middle vs the stitching in the middle that the RF has. The RC has vinyl on the front side of the wing vs the all the way through on the back side for the RF.
After that its mostly the same seat.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Do you own one? Do they come in fabric as well as fake leather?
> 
> I like the looks of the Pro-gaming & Office range, specifically the following:
> 
> http://www.needforseat.de/eu_english/shop/pro-gaming--office/maxnomic-dominator-black.php
> 
> Thing is, it's a bit more expensive than the DXRacer. Also, it shows the cushions included, but not actually built onto the chair... how does this work then?


Only the Office series as the built in lumbar support.
http://www.needforseat.de/eu_english/shop/office-comfort/index.php


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> RC is mostly fabric and its finish is single in the middle vs the stitching in the middle that the RF has. The RC has vinyl on the front side of the wing vs the all the way through on the back side for the RF.
> After that its mostly the same seat.


Interesting, then I don't think the RF05 is worth an extra €20. I actually prefer the cloth look over a vinyl wrap and I don't really care about stitch finish on the seat.

Do you have any other recommendations for models I may have perhaps missed, or something I should think about?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Only the Office series as the built in lumbar support.
> http://www.needforseat.de/eu_english/shop/office-comfort/index.php


Unfortunately it's a good €50-€70 more per model than a RXRacer


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Interesting, then I don't think the RF05 is worth an extra €20. I actually prefer the cloth look over a vinyl wrap and I don't really care about stitch finish on the seat.
> 
> Do you have any other recommendations for models I may have perhaps missed, or something I should think about?


Being from Europe I would take a look at the AKRacing. Looks the same and probably gets it from the same OEM as all these guys so quality should be the same. Also AKRacing is European company so the price might be cheaper there....?
Another brand that's highly popular in Asia is Arena Seats. Looks just like these... I'm at work right now so I can't look them up, but when I do get back home I can try to post a link to them.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Being from Europe I would take a look at the AKRacing. Looks the same and probably gets it from the same OEM as all these guys so quality should be the same. Also AKRacing is European company so the price might be cheaper there....?
> Another brand that's highly popular in Asia is Arena Seats. Looks just like these... I'm at work right now so I can't look them up, but when I do get back home I can try to post a link to them.


OK, I will look. I know the retailer I was checking, caseking.de does AKRacing too.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Being from Europe I would take a look at the AKRacing. Looks the same and probably gets it from the same OEM as all these guys so quality should be the same. Also AKRacing is European company so the price might be cheaper there....?
> Another brand that's highly popular in Asia is Arena Seats. Looks just like these... I'm at work right now so I can't look them up, but when I do get back home I can try to post a link to them.


I had a look at the two are comparible. Minor differences in the design, but I reckon you're right in that it's a single OEM manufacturer that makes them in China. The DXRacer is about €10 more.

I think in this case i'd probably take the DX simply because I did a bit more research into them and they have an active support channel via Reddit.

Out of interest, any knowledge of GTOmega? They seem to be the other big player in the market. They also seem to be fairly good value right now...


----------



## Rei86

No clue but the few I just saw by googling GT Omega looks like the DX Racer Formula series.

EDIT: before the whole DX Racer marketing that seems to have taken over YouTube Tech/gaming streamers, I remember GT Omega. Everyone gave them good reviews as I remember it.... but no one really need long term review so I wouldn't know how they held up afterwards.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> No clue but the few I just saw by googling GT Omega looks like the DX Racer Formula series.
> 
> EDIT: before the whole DX Racer marketing that seems to have taken over YouTube Tech/gaming streamers, I remember GT Omega. Everyone gave them good reviews as I remember it.... but no one really need long term review so I wouldn't know how they held up afterwards.


Yeah, they seem to be an "original" brand and offer a lot more products. Apparently they are quite big for providing actual sim racing setups as well as chairs!


----------



## 98uk

Well, GTOmega chairs seem to be comparible and considerably cheaper to buy! I reckon they're all being pumped out of the same factory to be honest...

I think I will go GTOmega, even with shipping from the UK to Germany, it comes to about €70 less...


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Do you own one? Do they come in fabric as well as fake leather?
> 
> I like the looks of the Pro-gaming & Office range, specifically the following:
> 
> http://www.needforseat.de/eu_english/shop/pro-gaming--office/maxnomic-dominator-black.php
> 
> Thing is, it's a bit more expensive than the DXRacer. Also, it shows the cushions included, but not actually built onto the chair... how does this work then?


Sure do, and I love it









It has a removable neck pillow included and built in lumbar support. I believe the entry level model has a lumbar pillow though.

For me the cost was $740 CAD for this seat shipped and delivered. The king series by DXRacer is actually more expensive...

For me the differentiators were the armrests, the built in lumbar support and extra memory foam thickness in the seat.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01592_zpsapoiefye.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01593_zpsqlakcoqm.jpg.html


----------



## Rei86

House is dirty as we're "spring cleaning" the whole place and getting rid of big ticket items so its sitting in the corner room for now








Very lazy and I don't plan out things well.

DXRacer Tank Series TB29 purchased on MassDrop 490.49 shipped. Took them about from the point of the group buy closing to my front door steps two weeks. Not that mad waiting that long for the savings











The seats huge... I'm 5'7 and its huge... Think this will hold me over till I actually make a purchase the Leap.


----------



## falcon26

I had the Formula series about a year ago. I returned it because the metal bars on either end of the seat pad dug into my thighs and made it very uncomfortable to sit. I thought man if these were spaced a little wider that would be great. Does the Racing series of chairs have a wider seat pad than the Formula series so those metal bars don't dig into my thighs? I'm 5'10 170lbs.

Thanks


----------



## 98uk

I'm put off the DXRacer tbh. I heard bad stories about their customer support and I wrote to them once with a query and they sent back a response to the wrong name in a quite rude and blunt way.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I'm put off the DXRacer tbh. I heard bad stories about their customer support and I wrote to them once with a query and they sent back a response to the wrong name in a quite rude and blunt way.


With them pushing hard as hell to get into the casual gamer ~ MLG pro, I'm sure what you experienced back than is no longer. But if you still feel slighted by them, you still have a wide variety of choice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I had the Formula series about a year ago. I returned it because the metal bars on either end of the seat pad dug into my thighs and made it very uncomfortable to sit. I thought man if these were spaced a little wider that would be great. Does the Racing series of chairs have a wider seat pad than the Formula series so those metal bars don't dig into my thighs? I'm 5'10 170lbs.
> 
> Thanks


Racing series and above has seat like bottoms. IE the high thigh bolsters are gone and are actually leveled with the cushion.


----------



## falcon26

I'm still on the fence for the DXracer. The chair is $350 for the racing series. I have a bad back, bulging L5 disc. If I sit longer than 15-20 minutes in my current chair it starts to hurt a bit, and I have to get up and walk around. I'm not sure if a chair would make much of a difference. The one I have now was $80 and it does have lumbar support so I'm not sure what DXracer chairs would have that would make them any better. Decisions decisions

EDIT: Another thing is the formula series vs the racing series. The racing series is supposed to be the bigger of the two, wider taller etc. But when I look at the specs for the chairs the formula series is bigger? What gives.....


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I'm still on the fence for the DXracer. The chair is $350 for the racing series. I have a bad back, bulging L5 disc. If I sit longer than 15-20 minutes in my current chair it starts to hurt a bit, and I have to get up and walk around. I'm not sure if a chair would make much of a difference. The one I have now was $80 and it does have lumbar support so I'm not sure what DXracer chairs would have that would make them any better. Decisions decisions
> 
> EDIT: Another thing is the formula series vs the racing series. The racing series is supposed to be the bigger of the two, wider taller etc. But when I look at the specs for the chairs the formula series is bigger? What gives.....


I need to stop plugging Massdrop but

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/dxracer-k-series-chair

King series 414 shipped, no tax.

I'm really interested in Needforseat Maxnomic Office Comfort and XL series seat with the built in lumbar support over having the pillow. I know its just gonna be like my car where it feels like roller bar comes out from the lower back since that's exactly what its intimating. Makes the whole look cleaner IMO.


----------



## falcon26

I've tried the King series. Its way to big. The Formula series was too small so I was hoping the racing series would be just right....


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> I need to stop plugging Massdrop but
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/dxracer-k-series-chair
> 
> King series 414 shipped, no tax.
> 
> I'm really interested in Needforseat Maxnomic Office Comfort and XL series seat with the built in lumbar support over having the pillow. I know its just gonna be like my car where it feels like roller bar comes out from the lower back since that's exactly what its intimating. Makes the whole look cleaner IMO.


Quite happy with mine









The built in lumbar support works quite well. My big concern was how firm the seat was but the memory foam is quite thick and broke in within about 3 days of use.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01593_zpsqlakcoqm.jpg.html


----------



## falcon26

Not sure what I was smoking yesterday  but I meant to say that the Formula series was way to small. I actually never tried the King series. After looking at the Racing series and King series, I ordered the King series. The racing series was only a little bigger than the formula series. So just to be on the safe side I got the King series since I know that will be quite bigger than the formula series. Man the price though $500 out the door :-( When my wife finds out how much I spent I'm a dead man walking.....


----------



## zorbyss

Hey guys, I'm very interested in the DXracer chairs and would like some general impressions about the DXRacer chairs (or any other "gaming" chair) before shrinking my wallet.
I've certainly read the whole thread but would like to get an definite answer. How do you guys find the these chairs after months/years of use? Are they still holding well? Do you guys find that the chair comfortable and provides you proper sitting posture?
After trying most of the chair models in a local store, I do think DXRacer's size/height guidelines are not very accurate/helpful. I'm 5'10 and 192 lbs but I find most of the recommended models (Drift, Racing series) too small. I think Iron Series and the King Series fits me the best.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Just got my drifting series. Fits quite well - having to get used to actually sitting normally, so it's a bit of a pain at the moment!


----------



## shilka

Got around to taking a new pictue of my setup and i can say i am still very happy with my DXRacer Formula chair.


----------



## Buka The Earthworm

I really hate my $450USD Iron Series DXRacer! I've had it only 4 months and it's got really annoying issues.

I weigh 215lbs, and I decided to spend big money just to get a chair that's made to handle up to 280lbs, unlike the R series which goes up to 220lbs.

A month after I got it, it started making awful cracking noise when shifting my weight slightly from side to side and rocking forward/backward... it was so loud and frequent and I was furious. The noise was coming from the multi-function mechanism, and I've used the warranty to get a replacement multi-function mechanism (gotta admit, they sent me the part super quick with no issues). The new part started making the same noise 2 weeks after I installed it! Unbelievable! I ended up opening up the mechanism and lubing the parts that were making the noise, reducing the noise down 80%, still furious it isn't totally gone.

A few days ago the left lever that controls rocking lock function has started making nails-on-chalkboard scratching noise within the multi-function mechanism... I'm furious again lol. I emailed them for a replacement mechanism once more.

I really wonder about the rate of failure of these stupid chairs, the site keeps making new models so there is no single accumulation of reviews to judge how bad these suck.

I really regret buying this crap, anyone else have similar issues with theirs?


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buka The Earthworm*
> 
> This is my chair btw, looks nice, but drives me crazy.


When I got my Formula Series, I weighed around 240. I am at 195 now and have been using the chair for over a year, no squeaks, nails on chalkboard sounds or any other problems at all.


----------



## Buka The Earthworm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> When I got my Formula Series, I weighed around 240. I am at 195 now and have been using the chair for over a year, no squeaks, nails on chalkboard sounds or any other problems at all.


I assume it has the standard mechanism? Maybe the standard mechanism is more durable than the multi-function one that comes on their more expensive chairs. Funny because one of the main reasons I got this chair was for more durable mechanism, since my other chairs start to crack too, but after like 4 years of heavy use. This one cracks much more and after only a month lol.


----------



## davidh304

Just as an update. I've had my DXracer Wide Series for a month now. I love the chair. It's firm but not uncomfortably so. I like both the pillow and lumber pillow.

The wide doesn't have any bars on the side and I can sit with one leg folded on the chair. I know this is bad posture but I prefer sitting like this.

I contacted DXracer due to several stitches on the back coming undone after 8 days of use. I have no kids, pets, or household members that use the chair so it was a manufacturing product. I purchased from Amazon and contacted the seller (Newedge I believe) who said there was nothing to be done. I'm not sure if they are associated with DXracer or not. I emailed DXracer on there company Web site. I was referred to Echo Shen the DXracer Amazon representative, who said she would ship me a new chair back immediately.

The sent me an entire new chair! Very happy with the support of their chair.


----------



## Dylan Nails

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidh304*
> 
> Just as an update. I've had my DXracer Wide Series for a month now. I love the chair. It's firm but not uncomfortably so. I like both the pillow and lumber pillow.
> 
> The wide doesn't have any bars on the side and I can sit with one leg folded on the chair. I know this is bad posture but I prefer sitting like this.
> 
> I contacted DXracer due to several stitches on the back coming undone after 8 days of use. I have no kids, pets, or household members that use the chair so it was a manufacturing product. I purchased from Amazon and contacted the seller (Newedge I believe) who said there was nothing to be done. I'm not sure if they are associated with DXracer or not. I emailed DXracer on there company Web site. I was referred to Echo Shen the DXracer Amazon representative, who said she would ship me a new chair back immediately.
> 
> The sent me an entire new chair! Very happy with the support of their chair.


so u now have 2 chairs, 1 for free? or u had to send them the old one back? i find that hard to believe from how bad their return policy is


----------



## davidh304

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylan Nails*
> 
> so u now have 2 chairs, 1 for free? or u had to send them the old one back? i find that hard to believe from how bad their return policy is


They did not ask for a return of anything. Yes I have 2 chairs. Very Impressed with that.


----------



## Dylan Nails

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidh304*
> 
> They did not ask for a return of anything. Yes I have 2 chairs. Very Impressed with that.


oh amazon sent you it no wonder, if u bought it on dxracer site u prob wouldve had bad customer support


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylan Nails*
> 
> oh amazon sent you it no wonder, if u bought it on dxracer site u prob wouldve had bad customer support


Trying to get into contact with these guys... nothing lol


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Got my Formula series chair (OH/FH00/NW) and footrest (FR/FX0/NW) yesterday. DXRacer must have changed the armrests as mine move forward/backward, up/down, side-to-side and are not concave. The chair is seriously comfortable btw. I'm hoping it will help my back pain in the long run.


----------



## pzyko80

Ok guys i need a long time owner feedback on these... First off Im a person who spends a lot of time in front of computers I code apps as a side job and i game lol and I have cerebral palsy so my back and back side get strained quick I have done high back low back leather executive chairs and either the cushions give up on me or I just dont feel comfortable in the chair for more than two hours or even worse as soon i sit on em. What Im looking for is a high back with head and back support and these keep popping up sadly there is nowhere that i know of i can go to try these chairs out . Im VERY Hesitant on buying anything with gamer attached to the product name haha. Im 5 foot 5 inches and about 150 lbs sorry for the long winded post

PS Akimbo did that stool, foot rest come with it or is it an add on?? ty


----------



## Buka The Earthworm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pzyko80*
> 
> Ok guys i need a long time owner feedback on these... First off Im a person who spends a lot of time in front of computers I code apps as a side job and i game lol and I have cerebral palsy so my back and back side get strained quick I have done high back low back leather executive chairs and either the cushions give up on me or I just dont feel comfortable in the chair for more than two hours or even worse as soon i sit on em. What Im looking for is a high back with head and back support and these keep popping up sadly there is nowhere that i know of i can go to try these chairs out . Im VERY Hesitant on buying anything with gamer attached to the product name haha. Im 5 foot 5 inches and about 150 lbs sorry for the long winded post
> 
> PS Akimbo did that stool, foot rest come with it or is it an add on?? ty


I have an Iron Series DXRacer. I have to say it is not a soft padded chair, it's very firm. The lower back support on these chairs is bad in my opinion. There is no curve for the lower back in the chair, instead they give you a back support pillow, which to me, is not very comfortable or ideal. However, these chairs allow you to lower the backrest as far as you want, almost flat, this is why no lower back support is built-in. They also allow you to rock back and forth and lock the position of the rock angle... this is what I do often because I have a lot of upper-back pain, this option really reduces my pain, however, perhaps for some this would be an awkward position to do work in. A good thing about these chairs is you can lean almost flat and take a break... they give you a neck pillow which I like. If you are sitting up straight while doing work, you will need to use the back support pillow, if you are leaning back at an angle, you don't need the back support pillow.


----------



## taowulf

I've had mine over a year, I spend 8 to 10 hours a day in it and the padding has held up very well. But Buka is right, the padding could be considered "firm" which to me is a plus, as the "cushy" chairs tend to break down faster in my experience. I prefer firm seats anyway.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pzyko80*
> 
> Ok guys i need a long time owner feedback on these... First off Im a person who spends a lot of time in front of computers I code apps as a side job and i game lol and I have cerebral palsy so my back and back side get strained quick I have done high back low back leather executive chairs and either the cushions give up on me or I just dont feel comfortable in the chair for more than two hours or even worse as soon i sit on em. What Im looking for is a high back with head and back support and these keep popping up sadly there is nowhere that i know of i can go to try these chairs out . Im VERY Hesitant on buying anything with gamer attached to the product name haha. Im 5 foot 5 inches and about 150 lbs sorry for the long winded post
> 
> PS Akimbo did that stool, foot rest come with it or is it an add on?? ty


The foot rest is an extra add-on.


----------



## pzyko80

thanks for the reply guys will definitely use these feedback in my decision and will post here if I do end up getting one


----------



## Z Overlord

I use a generic wooden chair for my PC and it's killing my back, I need a better chair. Herman Miller is too much money for me atm, so I figure DXRacer is the next best thing. Are these actually good or are they just an overrated gamer product?


----------



## The EX1

Picked up my chair recently and I freaking love it. I also had great customer support from Newedge but I bought the chair off Newegg.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> I use a generic wooden chair for my PC and it's killing my back, I need a better chair. Herman Miller is too much money for me atm, so I figure DXRacer is the next best thing. Are these actually good or are they just an overrated gamer product?


We have leap (not a HM chair but same price point) at work and I have a DXRacer Tank at the house.

Honestly both to the touch feel cheap. The leaps metal bits and plastic doesn't feel as super premium as it should be. And the vinyl leather of the DX racer feels like the cheap stuff you find on lower end of the market (It feels thin).

However even with all that the my DXRacer Tank is sturdy. The only part that was cheap was the arm rest which you can break with no issue (as i have when I put pressure on it by accident when I was getting up and snapped the arm rest from its mounting point. Just the arm rest, not the whole arm itself that's connected to the bottom of the chair.). The rest however feels sturdy and looks like it can take the abuse. The foam is thick and firm, and the metal tubes that makes the frames gives it an extra rigidity.
Again besides the armrest the vinyl leather feels like it'll probably be the only other weak point since its your skin (human sweat + oil) making contact with it will break it down quick if you don't take care of it.


----------



## gpvecchi

I saw the new 2016 Formula models: The "R" in the logo now matches the chair accents (white for black models), the armrests are more squared and the base is different, the dust catcher plastic things are no more there, replaced by a color matching stripe (black for black models). Oh, the red flag with model seems not to be there anymore.
What do you say? Shall we order the spare parts?


----------



## kayan

I'm in the market for a new chair and am highly considering a dxracer King or Sentinel. I'm 6'4 around 280. The Kings max height is listed as 6'3", with weight at 300. I'm good on weight, and just an inch taller. Should I really go up to the higher model for one inch?

What do fellow owners think?


----------



## pOkiz

Hello guys, I have one question for the DXRacer's owners.

I've bought one R-Series and I feel like it ins't totally stable, when I move my body back and forth it moves the seat a little bit.

I've recorded a short video just to show it, I don't know if it's normal or not, can you tell me?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLL-x60uxu4&feature=youtu.be

Thank you


----------



## Assassin O

Hello pOkiz!
I own the Iron Series and even in the lock position my seat rocks a little when i move back and forth. It will move just a little backwards then catch itself. My chair makes a bumping sound when moving back and forth. I watched your video and I would say your chair is fine!


----------



## SonnyTubbs

^ Yeah, mine does the same thing - rocks just a little in lock position.

--

Hey guys, here is a little anecdote for you. I found my DX Racer lumbar cushion too firm and likened to a stone lodged in the back. So from Amazon I purchased some memory foam to stuff it with. It is much better now. The support is there when sitting upright, and best of all, now it will compress when I'm leaning back. I'm a big rocking guy, which is one reason rear tilt was a must.

Anyway, obviously YMMV, but it has worked for me.



The foam



In the cushion



Finished product.


----------



## Rei86

So....
The I hit up support like three weeks ago about my busted air rest and was told that they would send one out once one was in stock. But again that was three weeks ago.

And after using this seat for months now, I don't find it that comfortable. Again I'm very heavy set and have been losing weight and I usually love frimer cushioning since I know overtime it'll hold up better than softer one. But its like rock hard. Also whatever vinyl fabric its using doesn't breath at all.
Other than that it looks cool....


----------



## Dienz

I pulled the trigger on one of these the other day. I should get it by Tuesday next week. I'll upload a picture! I ordered a red one









Edit: it came today! It's a red RV131. I fit in just so. Even at it's lowest height the seat is still higher than my last chair, but this is comfortable. I just gotta get used to it. I put the lumbar pillow on the back and just strapped it to the chair so I don't lose it and because I don't have anywhere else to put it


----------



## Cyb3r

anyone with a racing series chair that's between 5'9 and 5'10 and ifso which model do you have i'm wondering since the only color i really want that they rate for my height has been unavailable for a while









and the one for 5'9 is available in the color i want just wondering if the conventional tilt model will be comfy enough before i buy it


----------



## Dienz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyb3r*
> 
> anyone with a racing series chair that's between 5'9 and 5'10 and ifso which model do you have i'm wondering since the only color i really want that they rate for my height has been unavailable for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the one for 5'9 is available in the color i want just wondering if the conventional tilt model will be comfy enough before i buy it


Get the multifunction tilt. It's freaking amazing, no joke. You can recline so far, and it's comfortable. If you can, try to get the backrest/headrest (AWESOME!) pillows included.


----------



## Cyb3r

@dienz i got the multitilt one but thinking of replacing the foam inside the headrest cause like someone else said it's pretty firm for the rest i love it


----------



## realex

Will the F series fit me, if i have really wide shoulders?


----------



## gpvecchi

I updated my Formula chair to 2016 version removing red tab and changing the base and the armrests.
I would like to thank the EU support for being wonderful!

Anyone with latest model could please check what's the small hole beside the piston's for? I mean the one in the base...
Thanks!


----------



## Muskaos

You can add me to the list. All black Tank.

I have a gripe, though: My recline ratchet broke yesterday. Either the pawl is broke, or the teeth that the pawl go into are stripped out.

I have an email in to warranty service, but they are closed over the weekend.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> So....
> The I hit up support like three weeks ago about my busted air rest and was told that they would send one out once one was in stock. But again that was three weeks ago.
> 
> And after using this seat for months now, I don't find it that comfortable. Again I'm very heavy set and have been losing weight and I usually love frimer cushioning since I know overtime it'll hold up better than softer one. But its like rock hard. Also whatever vinyl fabric its using doesn't breath at all.
> Other than that it looks cool....


Good luck that seems to be there general response "out of stock, ship it when they get more" I purchased my chair a little over 5 months ago directly from Dxracer, immediately after receiving (8-19-16) I noticed the plastic that goes where the straps for the back cushion goes one of them was broken so I sent an e-mail and of course they were out they said ship it when they received some. Well lets put it this way it finally took me writing a nasty e-mail earlier this week to get any kind of help. Yes 5 months and still no fix and amazingly enough they are still out.... how can you be out of something that all new chairs have and need to be sold. Needless to say they are sending me a whole back for the chair only took 5 months to get this corrected


----------



## BESTHARDWARE

I am thinking about buying a DXRacer chair. I don't have local stores where I can try them out in person. But a local store did have a similarly styled chair from another brand. I sat on it and its head pillow landed at the back of my neck. I hated how that felt.

This made me realize that I need to make sure that won't happen with a DXRacer chair. If I buy a DXRacer, I need the head pillow to land at the back of my head.

I was considering a F series chair, but I've seen some youtubers who claim to be 5'5 & 5'6, and the head pillows on the F series appear to be way below the backs of their heads. I am 5'9. This leads to me conclude that the F series probably would not put the head pillow at the height I need it to be. Unless I am missing something?

I called DXRacer about this issue, and they couldn't give me a straight answer about which chair would definitely put its head pillow at the back of my head. They advised me to try the chairs in person (even though I have no means to do that).

Can any of you tell me for sure that my height (5'9) in combination with a particular DXRacer model(s) would cause its head pillow to land at the back of my head?


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BESTHARDWARE*
> 
> I am thinking about buying a DXRacer chair. I don't have local stores where I can try them out in person. But a local store did have a similarly styled chair from another brand. I sat on it and its head pillow landed at the back of my neck. I hated how that felt.
> 
> This made me realize that I need to make sure that won't happen with a DXRacer chair. If I buy a DXRacer, I need the head pillow to land at the back of my head.
> 
> I was considering a F series chair, but I've seen some youtubers who claim to be 5'5 & 5'6, and the head pillows on the F series appear to be way below the backs of their heads. I am 5'9. This leads to me conclude that the F series probably would not put the head pillow at the height I need it to be. Unless I am missing something?
> 
> I called DXRacer about this issue, and they couldn't give me a straight answer about which chair would definitely put its head pillow at the back of my head. They advised me to try the chairs in person (even though I have no means to do that).
> 
> Can any of you tell me for sure that my height (5'9) in combination with a particular DXRacer model(s) would cause its head pillow to land at the back of my head?


Depending on weight and what "size" you are looking for, I would probably go with the Racing Series for someone who is 5'9". I have the *Tank Series*, and I am 6'4", it fits me very well. The head rest is exactly where I need it to be, and very comfortable so far. I have had mine for about 8 months, and no problems so far.



Spoiler: Racing Series


----------



## gpvecchi

Did someone fitted the 4D armrest to Formula series?


----------



## Chargeit

My dxracer chari is making some terrible noises when I move. It has been doing it for over a year but it didn't bother me. I recently bought a good mic/boom to do a little game recording/streaming and man, this sob sure picks up any movement I make.

Here's a demo of the sound,






Luckily I have 1 month left on my 2 year warranty because this thing needs addressing. Well, I say lucky but honestly I hate this damned chair so maybe it would be better if I had to replace it.


----------



## gpvecchi

Mine does the same noise, just a little less. I think it cames from the wheels, they just move a little up and down. I think that if they are dirty and not lubricated, they can be stuck and make some noise.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpvecchi*
> 
> Mine does the same noise, just a little less. I think it cames from the wheels, they just move a little up and down. I think that if they are dirty and not lubricated, they can be stuck and make some noise.


It's not the wheels. It sounds and feels like it's coming from where the gas lift connects to the chair. I also think some of the noise comes from the underside of the chair.


----------



## taem

Anyone here have personal experience with both Drifting and Formula?

Drifting recommends 5'9", while Formula recommends 5'8". I'm 5'7". I prefer the design of the Drifting but I worry about fit. Is there a difference between these two to the extent that someone who is 5'7" should definitely go with Formula?


----------



## shilka

Anyone else in the club that has problems with their chair?
The pump on my Formula chair seems to be failing as sometimes it will just lower the chair on its own for no reason without me doing anything while i am sitting on it

Its very annoying and i dont know if its something DXRacer covers?
Its only a little bit older then two years so its not that old but if the warranty is only 2 years then i am out of warranty

Edit: Been thinking about buying a NobleChairs Epic for a while so maybe i should just replace my DXRacer Formula?
https://www.noblechairs.com/p/epic-series-black-red

Edit two: never mind i ordered a NobleChairs Epic chair after all so i am going to retire my DXRacer Formula
Been a good chair but its worn out


----------

